# Oreo...2 weeks of watching and waiting and still no kids!!!



## Bonner family farm (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok so we aren't sure of the exact due date because we put her with the buck for 2 weeks to set her in heat and breed her. if she bred on the last day with the buck she would have been due Feb 3rd. Babies are moving like crazy  and she is huge so we know she is def. pregnent. Her vuvla is swollen and elongated with periodic white to opaque discharge and her udder has developed isn't completely full. This is her second time kidding and last year went smoothly and she had 2 does but she is much bigger this year and I am worried that she may have triplets since she is a small framed Alpine doe. She is extremely affectionate and biting at her sides and we have thought for sure she was going into labor twice already and no kids. We are relatively new to the goat world and this is only our second year of kidding. When should I start to worry and what should I do? I have pics to post but am new to the forum and I am unsure how to post them.  Help Me !!!! :/


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 7, 2010)

First, and I know this is hard advice to follow, believe me....relax.

As long as she's not obviously in pain, feverish, or depressed, she's probably just waiting for the 'right time'...and enjoying all the extra attention you're giving her.

Do you know how to check tail ligaments?   They'll be really soft and mushy...the area where her tail attatches to her body.

W/ my dairy does, their bags genrally get 'water ballon' or basketball-tight w/in 8 - 12 hrs of kidding.  That's always my dead giveaway.

You can also sit quietly and watch her wander around...if she stops every so often and stares into space while looking like she's got a 'poop pain' (with no poop) she's starting contractions.  That can go on for a long time before real hard labor begins, but as they get closer she'll leak more and probably lie down and get up a lot.

Also mine tend to 'talk to' their bellies / back ends when they're close.  Soft little 'neheheh' sounds like they're asking their butts a question.

I've had some leak for up to 2 weeks before they actually kid.

I'm betting she's close but not quite 'there' and trust me, no amount of fretting will make it happen sooner.  If it did, mine would all kid on time.


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL... Yeah I am driving my husband crazy over here cause were due to have a grandbaby any day too so I am ready for a kid of one kind or another. Her tail ligaments have been gone for 2 weeks now and it fells like you could lift her tail right off her body. I know she is doing well and the babies too since we can see and feel them move constantly but I wasn't sure how long past her due date she can go. How can you post pics on here?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 7, 2010)

I put them on photobucket and then copy / past the link into the post.

I've had does go 5-6 day over their date, boers and Nubs both...usually w/ larger 'litters'.


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is some pics of her, let me know what you think.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmm...just my opinion, but her udder doesn't look bagged up very much.  :/  My FF Ober doe is due March 3 and has a slightly larger udder than your girl.  Maybe it's just the picture?  

I know it's frustrating waiting though..I've got a ewe who is pretty close. Don't have a due date on her, but I'm watching her closely and biting my nails!


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 7, 2010)

She has a very small udder in milk, someone gave her to us 2 years ago and she had never kidded before last year. I don't expect her udder to get too much bigger this year. Just went out to the barn and my other doe (Abbie) who is due on the 10th is showing signs of labor, she is softly bleeting and talking to her belly. last year I knew when she was going to kid cause her udder got huge the night before, so far her udder isn't full but she is definetly getting close... guess it's going to get crazy here very soon, hopefully they don't kid the same day. last year they kidded 4 days apart.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 7, 2010)

Every goat's udder's different, size doesn't matter when it comes to determining how close they are, it's more the fullness / firmness than size.

It definitely sounds like they're getting close, I think they're going to tag team you.


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 8, 2010)

Still waiting !!!!


----------



## dkluzier (Feb 9, 2010)

She is a beautiful doe, should have some sweeeet looking babies soon in my opinion.  Good luck.  

GO OREO!  GO OREO!!  RAH< RAH< RAH!!


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 9, 2010)

Oreo Update......... We think tonight is the night, she has been crying on and off and pushing had white bubbly goo coming out and she doesnt want us to leave her. She is also letting me touch her in places she never had before, I was rubbing her under between her udder and hoo hoo and she went into a transe. I have a feeling it's going to be a long night and we have to leave for the hospital in the morn because my stepdaughter is being induced to have our grandson. Hopefully she will kid tonight and not in the morn after we leave


----------



## hoosiergal (Feb 9, 2010)

praying both babies will be born safe and sound in good health.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 9, 2010)

If she's still like this in the morning before you have to leave, I'd call someone to come take her to the vet....That is if she's pushing and not getting anywere....or at least have someone sit w/ her.

GOOD LUCK with both human and goat kids!


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 9, 2010)

My 2 teenage sons will be here all day monitoring her while we are gone. if i feel she is in distress i will call the vet. So far tonight she is doing ok.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 9, 2010)

How are things going ???? 

Mossy Stone


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 10, 2010)

Well she woke me up at 3am crying, ran out to the barn and all she wanted was my attention. This morning she is eating and acting normally, no signs of labor this morning. Starting to think she is a drama queen or just really needy at the moment. Checked the babies and man that kid was kicking my hand lilke crazy and we could stand and watch the baby moving inside her. I think she is waiting for me to leave before she kids, last year she waited till I went to work and my kids were here when she kidded. I am headed to the hospital to greet my grandson with cell phone in hand and am praying  she waits for me to get back, if not my sons are here and I know they will do a good job of helping her out if she needs it. Keep you all posted


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 11, 2010)

Quick update, no goat babies yet. oreo seems to be waiting for the right time. Mom and babies seem to be fine. No signs of distress and babies are moving although less today the other days so maybe she is getting closer. As for the human baby, Caleb James was born at 12:36am this morning by C-section, mom and baby are doing great. Keeping a close eye on the barn and hopefully tomorrow we will have some good news, if not I may call the vet out if she seems to be in trouble. tonight would be a good night Oreo, come on babies


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats on your grandson and soon to be goat kids   I'm  that you won't have to call the vet!


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay I think today is the day, oreo is yawning and curling her top lip. She's laying and doesn't want to get up when she does she paces and lays back down. She never lays when we are in her pen, usually she is all over you looking for attention. is the yawning a normal sign??


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 12, 2010)

Two questions:

1)  If you offer her grain, will she eat it as greedily as ever?
2)  How does her breath smell?


----------



## Bonner family farm (Feb 12, 2010)

She ate this morn and her breath smells fine, well if you can call normal goat breath fine LOL. she was her normal self this morning, ate and drank and looked for loving.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 12, 2010)

Goats with pregnancy toxemia go off feed and have sweet-smelling breath.  That was my concern.  If she's got an appetite and her breath smells normal, I'd say she's OK so far.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 15, 2010)

Been a while since any updates, How's Oreo doing any babies yet?

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## hoosiergal (Feb 17, 2010)

my curosity is running high  :/


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 19, 2010)

any news on Oreo???


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I saw on another post that she had kidded, but I forget which one.


----------

